# Ackies vs. Beardies



## tiger cowboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok for a first lizard: ackie monitors or beardies? I'm not gonna be able to get one for a while but hey can't start learning to early


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally, I would chose an Ackie, but that's because I adore monitors. A  bearded dragon is going to be a lot cheaper and easier to tame though.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Beardies will bore you in a short time.  Ackies are always entertaining because they're so intelligent and active.  Both are easy to keep, ackies ftw because they're intelligent enough to have personalities.


----------



## eelnoob (Jan 30, 2010)

Beardies come in more colors but I personally would go with a monitor first.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would go with a Ackie,There really fun to watch eat,and you dont have to worry about the Pain of keeping up with Fresh Veggie's every now and then,like you would a Beardie.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 1, 2010)

*Ackies are awesome!*

They require a hotter basking area, that some seem Not to realize.

But they are far more Exotic I feel......They eat a larger and more protein rich diet, that I enjoy......like scrambled eggs and lightly cooked ground turkey.

And ofcourse cost a little more......$125 - $200+ for color phases like Hi-reds.

- Jason


----------



## Knight_Exotics (Feb 4, 2010)

Ackies, way smarter and a little more active! Bearded dragons get boring  IMO


----------



## Hamburglar (Feb 4, 2010)

I tried to keep bearded dragons but had horrible luck.  I had two die on me both within a year after I bought them.  My vet couldn't figure out why.  I spent about 700 on vet bills for both.  I even took my setup to the vets office so she could look at it.  It was a custom built 4x2x2 enclosure which was a real hassle.  No one can say I didn't try, but we just couldn't figure it out.  I have a feeling I was doing something wrong but the vet, breeders couldn't figure out what it was.  The dragons were from different breeders in different parts of the country.  Needless to say, I gave up on them.  I didn't want to kill another one.  I am not saying you will have the same luck.  I just thought I would throw it out there to give the other side of the coin.  Good luck...


----------

